# Been Jacked! By a very thoughtful Brother and Friend.



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Mentioned my interest into a recent purchase by one of the great brothers within the forum @curmudgeonista and woke Saturday to this incredibly generous and thoughtful gift!









These all look freaking great Jack thanks so much!!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Enjoy to the fullest, Kid. 

Looks like Jack is out for blood right now


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice Jack

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Can he be stopped?


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Monkey bidness fo'sho'!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Dudes been on a roll lately. Must have had one too many bananas. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------

